# Old Craftsman compressor trips breaker everytime.



## sean36ca (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an old craftsman 3hp 25G air compressor #919.721530. It will only run for about 30 seconds and then shuts off everytime. The compressor is on it's own 15amp circuit straight off a new breaker panel. The scoket is no more the 1ft from the breaker. 

Was wondering if anyone out there may seen this before. If so, please comment.

I can not find a manual for this model anywhere.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hard to say. Guessing the motor is bad. Can you isolate the motor from compressor?
Can you check the amp draw?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a motor problem.


----------



## crackercap (Apr 27, 2012)

some of those older craftsman compressors really had a large amp draw and it causes the breaker to trip, it can be even rougher in wintertime when that compressor oil is thick. You might try a larger breaker say maybe switch to a 20amp and see what happens. Just my 2cts.....


----------

